# Mouse and keyboard don't work on Windows install



## Vanion (Jan 30, 2016)

As the title says my mouse and keyboard stop running as soon as windows comes into the equation. They both work fine in BIOS but when having to make selections for the windows set-up nothing is responding even my caps lock and num lock lights go out.

Motherboard: Asrock z97 anniversary
Power supply: corsair CX600M
Video card: GTX 960 Gaming 4G
Processor: i5


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jan 30, 2016)

Are they USB? If so, try different usb ports.


----------



## Vanion (Jan 30, 2016)

I have tried multiple usb ports and no luck. I don't think its the usb ports because they work perfectly fine in BIOS but when windows set up comes through they act as if they aren't connected.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 30, 2016)

in bios look for legacy usb enabled


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 30, 2016)

I have had this issue before luckily I have and old PS keyboard and mouse to use until windows loads. What version of windows are you trying to load? Like suggested make sure you have usb support on in the bios and you select to load the driver packages in memory when loading windws


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2016)

Is this a new build? Did they used to work correctly and suddenly stopped?


----------



## Vanion (Jan 30, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Is this a new build? Did they used to work correctly and suddenly stopped?


Its a new build i was trying to install my windows os



lonewolf said:


> I have had this issue before luckily I have and old PS keyboard and mouse to use until windows loads. What version of windows are you trying to load? Like suggested make sure you have usb support on in the bios and you select to load the driver packages in memory when loading windws


Thanks for your help my PS keyboard is working unfortunately my usb mouse/keyboard still do not work even after having my OS installed. How would i go about selecting to load the driver packages?


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 30, 2016)

1) Make sure you are using USB 2.0 ports, not the 3.0 (see image)
2) Make sure you have legacy USB support  enabled

_At this point your KB/mouse should already work._

3) Make sure you install the latest USB 3.0 drivers:
http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/Drivers/Intel/USB/Intel_USB3(v4.0.3.49_PV).zip


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2016)

The fact this is a new build and they have never worked properly suggests a driver problem and not hardware.

Are these wired or wireless? If wireless, one or two dongles?

In any case, the drivers typically are only needed to enable the special features of the keyboard and mouse. All keyboards and mice should work with basic functions without any special drivers installed - and Windows should already know how to make them work using its own native basic drivers. I suspecting this is a USB issue and I would start by ensuring you have them connected in the designated ports pointed out by silentbogo. That should NOT matter - but with this being a brand new build, it might.


----------



## Vanion (Jan 30, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> The fact this is a new build and they have never worked properly suggests a driver problem and not hardware.
> 
> Are these wired or wireless? If wireless, one or two dongles?
> 
> In any case, the drivers typically are only needed to enable the special features of the keyboard and mouse. All keyboards and mice should work with basic functions without any special drivers installed - and Windows should already know how to make them work using its own native basic drivers. I suspecting this is a USB issue and I would start by ensuring you have them connected in the designated ports pointed out by silentbogo. That should NOT matter - but with this being a brand new build, it might.


Ok, thanks ill check out how i installed them on my motherboard. Im in the device managed right now and for my mouse it reads
"This device cannot start. (Code 10)

{operation failed}

The requested operation was unsuccessful"

I tried to plug in my ethernet cable as well to try to go online to get driver updates but the light is glowing yellow/orange rather than green and it also has the same message as my mouse in the device manager.



Bill_Bright said:


> The fact this is a new build and they have never worked properly suggests a driver problem and not hardware.
> 
> Are these wired or wireless? If wireless, one or two dongles?
> 
> In any case, the drivers typically are only needed to enable the special features of the keyboard and mouse. All keyboards and mice should work with basic functions without any special drivers installed - and Windows should already know how to make them work using its own native basic drivers. I suspecting this is a USB issue and I would start by ensuring you have them connected in the designated ports pointed out by silentbogo. That should NOT matter - but with this being a brand new build, it might.


oh and both the keyboard and mouse are wired



silentbogo said:


> 1) Make sure you are using USB 2.0 ports, not the 3.0 (see image)
> 2) Make sure you have legacy USB support  enabled
> 
> _At this point your KB/mouse should already work._
> ...


I have the legacy usb support enabled in bios and i have my mouse plugged into the usb 2.0 (im using my PS keyboard atm just so i can control the comp so my usb keyboard isnt connected) but the mouse is still not working when i am running windows.


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 30, 2016)

I had this problem once with a skylake plateform. I was trying to install Windows 7 on it and the issue had to do with Windows 7 setup lacking support for advanced xHCI host controlers. (which is not the case with 8 / 8.1 /10)

Nothing was working past the bios, not even the numlock led.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> I had this problem once with a skylake plateform. I was trying to install WIndows 7 on it and the the issue had to do with Windows 7 setup lacking support for advanced xHCI host controlers. (which is not the case with 8 / 8.1 /10)



this im banking on it being chipset 100%


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> this im banking on it being chipset 100%


Except they work just fine in the BIOS Setup Menu, which suggests the Chipset drivers are just fine.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Except they work just fine in the BIOS Setup Menu, which suggests the Chipset drivers are just fine.



no the drivers dont have anything to do with teh BIOS as im sure you already know. Even wireless mice work fine in most BIOS, this is strictly a driver issue with windows. the BIOS interprets communication of the peripherals on a hardware level.


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 30, 2016)

There must be something to activate in the bios (as suggested page 71-72 of user's manual )

I went a totally different route and streamlined the missing driver in my Windows 7 iso using Microsoft's DISM tool


```
DISM /mount-wim /Wimfile:c:\Windows7_wim_file.wim /index:1 /mountdir:c:\local_mounting_directory
DISM /image:" c:\local_mounting_directory " /add-driver /driver:"c:\full_path_to_driver_folder" /Recurse /ForceUnsigned
DISM /unmount-wim /mountdir: c:\local_mounting_directory /commit
```


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2016)

it may be possible to gain use of the system in safe mode?

Have you tried booting into safe mode too see if the KB and mouse work?

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/943104

as I'm sure you are already aware the device cannot start because Windows does not understand how to communicate do you have another KB/mouse combo you can use in conjunction? the easiest way out is to probably visit the manufacturers webpage and download the drivers. However if it is an issue with communication to the USB hub itself you will need to rectify this problem first before the Os can properly communicate with the devices.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2016)

Damn, I just had this exact thing happen to me a few weeks ago... mouse/KB working fine in BIOS, but once Win install started, no more.  The lights on the keyboard even went off... now I can't remember what I did to get the mouse and keyboard working 

It's an
MSI Z97 - with Windows 7.  If I can remember maybe I'll come back and post something helpful lol.


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 30, 2016)

Did you see this Tech paper issued by intel ? :

_*"EHCI Removal from 6th Generation Intel ® Core™ Processor Family Platform Controller Hub (PCH)"*_

( http://www.intel.com/content/dam/ww...-removal-6th-gen-core-pch-technical-paper.pdf )


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> no the drivers dont have anything to do with teh BIOS as im sure you already know.


The BIOS is contained in PCH (platform controller hub - formally called the Southbridge) which is part of the chipset.

I am not saying it is definitely not the chipset drivers, I am just saying the symptoms "suggest" it is not. After all, this is something surely well tested before the mobo leave the factory (unless the chipset drivers are corrupt - and I would not suspect that).

Do the mouse and keyboard work in Safe Mode?


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 30, 2016)

> They both work fine in BIOS but when having to make selections for the windows set-up



It would be nice if OP could clarify whether he's stuck at the OS installation screen OR at Windows login screen.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> The BIOS is contained in PCH (platform controller hub - formally called the Southbridge) which is part of the chipset.
> 
> I am not saying it is definitely not the chipset drivers, I am just saying the symptoms "suggest" it is not. After all, this is something surely well tested before the mobo leave the factory (unless the chipset drivers are corrupt - and I would not suspect that).
> 
> Do the mouse and keyboard work in Safe Mode?



I am not sure if I am misunderstanding you or if you are uncertain of the technology.

I am not insinuating something is wrong with his chipset.

I am saying windows has a driver issue preventing his mouse and KB from communicating with them.

the BIOS is not part of the PCH the BIOS is a seprate chip and communicated with the PCH via the SPI






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Peripheral_Interface_Bus

The code to communicate with the devices are not "drivers" they are hardware embedded microcode that can communicate with devices attached to the system using a standardized set of firmware/device level communication protocols.

you know this as ACPI

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface#Hardware_interface

"Drivers" in the sense we are talking about provide extended characteristics and functionality of a platform to the host operating system.

It does NOT mean that the devices will "work without issue" once an Os is installed. The Os uses the software layer to communicate and translate functions to the hardware device. This requires "Device drivers" to properly convert and transmit this data in such a way as the hardware can interpret and understand.

This is fundamentally different and incompatible to machine code and firmware level instructions used by the devices to communicate with one another.

In this case the Os has been installed but Windows generic drivers which are only provided to give basic functionality are too old (windows 7) to be able to communicate with this and other new hardware based on this technology unless the manufacturer explicitly programs machine code into the devices that allows older software drivers to communicate with the device.

to this end the issue at hand is two fold.

When priority hardware level interrupts are deferred to the Os after initial post the host Os is incapable of communicating with the device at hand and communication with the device is lost or not established.

In this case we need to look at the flow of events required to get the hardware working.

In this case the problem (though we have not seen a snapshot of devman or had a clear enough explination from the OP to draw from) is that the mouse and KB are not working.

this may be a simple driver issue with the parts themselves which is already proven by the (Code 10) established by the OS itself. However further investigation is needed to make sure this works. Downloading the drivers for the KB/mouse itself may not be enough we must also provide the drivers for the devices the commands pass through themselves so that the data from the KB/mouse are interpreted correctly.

In this case it is usually either.

KB/Mouse > USB controller > PCH > windows

or

KB/Mouse > PCH >windows

or in the rare case simply

KB/Mouse > Windows

which means the options are

he needs to install the drivers for the chipset followed by the USB controller (usually needed when run by a separate chip and not controlled by PCH) and finally the KB/mouse if Windows does not pick it up at this point (usually only needed for wireless USB devices are extended function periphs like keyboards that have assignable buttons)

or

he needs to simply install the USB controller bypassing the PCH (usually PCH drivers can be bypassed if other devices are functioning normally as chipset drivers not being installed will show problems with a mirade of devices not just USB specific)

or

he needs to install the drivers for the devices themselves.

I hope this was relatively enlightening though I am concerned that you might just be arguing with me to argue which I would somewhat understand given the amount of flack you get in some threads but to go so far in a thread of this nature is ridiculous. If you would like to be right or believe me wrong you or I can simply state in the most plain way possible that he needs to get his fucking driver disk. put it in the CD drive and install his drivers with a PS2 keyboard (CPU level interrupts)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> I am saying windows has a driver issue preventing his mouse and KB from communicating with them.


Yeah, I agree with this.


Solaris17 said:


> the BIOS is a seprate chip


I agree with this too. But the chipset is a "set" of several ICs, one of which is the BIOS chip.

I think we are on the same page.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 30, 2016)

I found this thread  http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/51782-63-mouse-keyboard-stop-working-installing-windows

The solution? ... Man from that mess of a thread, there doesn't seem to be an common solution, but most have to do with messing with the BIOS.  Take a look, I see at least 4 plausible things to try.

Let us know what seems to work, GL


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok to nutshell this thread it is thought it is a chipset driver issue with the windows install. If this is the case then the OP should be able to load the chipset drivers from the MOBO manufacturer and the issue should be resolved. Am I thinking correctly here?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 31, 2016)

lonewolf said:


> this is the case then the OP should be able to load the chipset drivers from the MOBO manufacturer and the issue should be resolved.


I would rather say, "hopefully" be resolved. This would really have to be some unique problem with this computer and not bad drivers or it would be affecting many users of that same chipset.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 31, 2016)

I would like to remind you all... it ain't a no more such thing as plain BIOS... it is dead. It is a small OS. EFI running atop firmware driver image(located in dedicated SPI flash from cold boot, afterwards it resides in PCH's memory), basically an independent OS usually running from in PCH located ARM microcontroller. So inside the EFI GUI everything will work as it has a precompiled binary driver blobs to ensure it works. On the next OS level the OS uses their own, if there are not present it won't work, it doesn't magically carry somewhere over in ram stack. 

And yes, that's it. PE boot environment problem you cannot add such drivers to it, the kernel doesn't know it. Had this with few newer laptops too for those dorks wanting to downgrade... I always blame those idiots, it is a laptop full of specific HW and drivers, nobody will support you and ensure your damn device even is properly idling at lower currents, not mentioning some basic drivers, but still they cry and buy things without checking the compatibility. Don't use EOL/Legacy OS with latest hardware, it ain't Linux, M$ won't do recompiles for their golden code, nada won't happen - simple as that.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> This would really have to be some unique problem with this computer and not bad drivers or it would be affecting many users of that same chipset.



For a Windows 7 install at least, as the Intel notice above (thanks @blobster21) describes, it is.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 31, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> For a Windows 7 install at least, as the Intel notice above (thanks @blobster21) describes, it is.


Good point. But, in looking back through this thread, do we even know what OS the OP is using? I just did a quick scan and all I saw was, 





> Its a new build i was trying to install my windows os


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Good point. But, in looking back through this thread, do we even know what OS the OP is using? I just did a quick scan and all I saw was,



I'm going to have to return your "good point."  It could be either thing then!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 31, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I'm going to have to return your "good point."


Nope! Once I give them away, you can't give 'em back! 

@Vanion - what OS are you using here?


----------



## TheDookie (Apr 3, 2016)

This is a (now) fairly common problem with new builds using the Skylake CPU family and Z1750 MOBO's when trying to install Windows 7. Like many here, my devices work fine in the BIOS and even at the beginning of the install process. This ends after the initial 2 reboots. In other words, I can go so far as to choose my language etc., choose drive options, and choose to "Restart Now" in lieu of waiting 10 seconds after all the file copying, getting ready for install, install, install updates. After it allows that it's making registry changes, the devices cease to work. For me the pointer jumps to the top left of my screen and stays, no more input from mouse/KB registers.

I'm using a unified Logitech mouse/KB by the way, not that it matters. I've already jumped through several of the hoops suggested through searching, such as patching the installation ISO (didn't work), added USB 2.0 ports to my MOBO (didn't work), and now I'm here. My next attempt has me manually editing the “boot.wim” and “install.wim” files. I'll update this thread with my results if anyone is still following it and check back to see if maybe someone has solved it definitively yet.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2016)

This is why you keep a PS2 keyboard around


----------



## basco (Apr 3, 2016)

set xhci from smart auto to auto--that helped me

XHCI Mode = Disabled - The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port
XHCI Mode = Enabled - The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 3.0 port
XHCI Mode = Auto - The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load. If you reboot the OS, the on-board USB 3.0 port again function like a 2.0 port during this reboot BIOS phase before OS USB 3.0 driver load.
XHCI Mode = Smart Auto - The on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port before OS USB 3.0 driver load. If you reboot the OS, during this reboot BIOS phase, BIOS is "Smart" enough to avoid downgrade the USB 3.0 port back to 2.0 functionality before OS USB 3.0 driver load. So Smart Auto is faster than Auto on 2nd boot onward, but Enabled is fastest once you are sure the OS has the USB 3.0 driver installed, because it avoid the switching. Making the on-board USB 3.0 port function like a 2.0 port is mainly to support OS installation or to support OS that does not have build-in USB 3.0 driver, so that the USB keyboard would still work if the user plug-in a USB keyboard or any other USB devices into the USB 3.0 ports before the OS is installed with the USB 3.0 driver come with the motherboard.​


----------



## simpletruth (Sep 3, 2016)

win7 has no usb3 drivers and it can happen that the usb2 ports also are in need for xhci drivers etc.
to get keyboard and mouse win7 needs the drivers
you need the system running with mouse and keyboard on other hardware then:
1. get the drivers for the new hardware (usb3, hub, xhci) and copy them on the harddisc were you find them
2. use that trick to preinstall the drivers on the old hardware BEFORE needing them on the new https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mspfe/2013/03/25/how-to-add-a-driver-to-the-driverstore/
3. insert the win-system into your new hardware (maybe using legacy-boot mode or win7 uefi, depending on your win7 install)
in my case on a zbox ci543 it worked and the usb3 drivers got installed after reboot
for rescue and migration tools (e.g. paragon) you need to slipstream the drivers into the bootmedium when creating it.
hope that helps others to get skylake win7 systems


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Sometimes unplugging and replugging is needed


----------



## lelenlelen (Oct 8, 2016)

Just created an account here to help some poor guy facing this problem.
I did make it work...without creating usb3  compliant USB installer or side loaded any usb3 driver.
The trick....just set xhci hand off to disable!!!

Hope this helps out someone stuck at  windows 7 installation.


----------



## arabdream24 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi there, i seem to have found the issue. I don't believe Windows 7 Pro x64 has XHCI drivers readily available for the new boards. 

I was working on a Lenovo M700 today, and having my OCD, wanted to put in a fresh install of Windows 7 Pro 64 bit. Bios could see the keyboard and mouse fine, but get to windows install screen, no response... After screwing around with BIOS settings, updating firmware on BIOS, and clearing the CMOS using the Jumper, i seem to have found a solution.

Under USB settings of your board, if you see a feature called USB KBC or something like that, that creates virtual drivers for limited use of keyboard and mouse, enable it. This will allow the keyboard and mouse plugged in via USB to work as if they're plugged into the PS/2 port (in this units case, they had PS/2 ports, but i'm using a Microsoft Wireless Comfort 2000 desktop set - so was using USB).

It's working fine now, and once windows is installed, i'll disable the feature, as the windows updates will have the XHCI drivers needed to support this set. Good luck!


----------



## 7Black (May 14, 2017)

Vanion said:


> As the title says my mouse and keyboard stop running as soon as windows comes into the equation. They both work fine in BIOS but when having to make selections for the windows set-up nothing is responding even my caps lock and num lock lights go out.
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock z97 anniversary
> Power supply: corsair CX600M
> ...



This is a USB port issue. From what I can tell any Windows OS 7 & earlier requires USB2. So, to rectify this you need to plug in mouse & keyboard to a USB2 port & not USB3. My PC case, the front port are USB2 so I plugged into those for the install then once motherboard software was installed I moved mouse & keyboard back to USB3 ports at the rear. If your PC case doesn't have USB2 perhaps a case with USB2 ports in needed?


----------



## kobeg (Jun 8, 2017)

lelenlelen said:


> Just created an account here to help some poor guy facing this problem.
> I did make it work...without creating usb3  compliant USB installer or side loaded any usb3 driver.
> The trick....just set xhci hand off to disable!!!
> 
> Hope this helps out someone stuck at  windows 7 installation.



I am having the same problem with the OP, and this solution does work.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 8, 2017)

PS2. Native support ftw


----------

